# Smooth versus Textured



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

As has been noted here before, smooth walls seem to be the norm in many parts of the country but not as much out here in the west. Most newer places (60's on) tend to have orange peel or knockdown on the walls and ceilings. It's not an attempt to hide anything - just seems to be a customer preference thing.

I'm currently wrapping up a project on a place where everything was smooth surfaces and all I can say is that I'm glad to just about be done with it. As most of you well know, smooth surfaces bring a whole set of issues with them that textured surfaces don't. Paint boogers are magnified, hat banding is more likely, roller and brush marks will show up more easily, patching even the smallest hole can be more visible. Yes, cutting in may be a bit easier with smooth walls and ceilings, but not by a whole lot. Sure, I can repair and paint smooth surfaces just fine when I need to, even when using higher sheens, but it doesn't mean I have to like it.

So, I just want to tip my painter's cap to all you guys who have to deal with smooth textures on a regular basis. I will readily admit that I'm spoiled by being able to work mainly with textured surfaces and I hope it stays that way. :yes:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I think a textured wall just looks better.Iv'e done afair amount of smooth wall but give me a hawk and trowel wall any day.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH, do you really think it's a customer preference? Around here it just seems to be the norm and I don't think it even occurs to clients to ask for anything else. Clients that move here from the East ask about it, and the GWB try scare them away with price. 

It's a little like the motto of our building supply stores around here: "Unless everybody wants it, nobody gets it."


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Funny, watching This Old House and they are doing smooth wall textures and discussing it!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> RH, do you really think it's a customer preference? Around here it just seems to be the norm and I don't think it even occurs to clients to ask for anything else. Clients that move here from the East ask about it, and the GWB try scare them away with price.
> 
> It's a little like the motto of our building supply stores around here: "Unless everybody wants it, nobody gets it."


I think it's both. Since it is the norm people expect it. It's pretty common here to go into an older home and see remodeling where the walls are now textured or to see people have smooth surfaced walls and ceiling textured because they prefer it.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I like a nice smooth wall makes my work shine. When I see a textured wall I think someone was try to hide something or cut the cost..


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Delta Painting said:


> I like a nice smooth wall makes my work shine. When I see a textured wall I think someone was try to hide something or cut the cost..


 Agree!I love the look of a mirror finish.Walls and ceilings.I"m a smooth operator!:yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Ceilings I don't mind either, walls around here are smooth and to me a textured wall is out of place and I don't like the look, but this is what we see day in and day out smooth walls, we have recently gotten calls about removing the teture from ceilings which is a pain in the arse. RH your right about little paint boogers popping out they can be a pain.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Ceilings I don't mind either, walls around here are smooth and to me a textured wall is out of place and I don't like the look, but this is what we see day in and day out smooth walls, we have recently gotten calls about removing the teture from ceilings which is a pain in the arse. RH your right about little paint boogers popping out they can be a pain.


 With smooth you have to strain every gallon.At least I do.I'm no boogie man!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Texture makes me gag. I can't help it. I can't think of any reason for it other than cheaping out back in the 70s, and then never updating the "look." It belongs with popcorn ceilings- in the past.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I do a see fair amount of texture in apartments, commercial around these parts not in homes..


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

mudbone said:


> With smooth you have to strain every gallon.At least I do.I'm no boogie man!



We do strain the paint but some times a little spec of dust looks huge on a smooth ceiling.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Yup- it is regional and what you are used to. I find repairs on any kind of texture the hardest- because i don't do it all the time. i know just how to do it on smooth walls. bet it is just the opposite for you tex guys. 
I can see on new work it might be easier, and I'm sure that's why the style took off. But in redo it's a pain.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

around here the norm is orange peel walls or knockdown ceilings and walls. we rarely see smooth walls in central florida.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> Texture makes me gag. I can't help it. I can't think of any reason for it other than cheaping out back in the 70s, and then never updating the "look." It belongs with popcorn ceilings- in the past.


I'm waiting for the return of "Sparkles"'; I think there's still a Glitter Gun kicking around in the shop somewhere.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I remember pops using his glitter gun in the mid 70s


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> I'm waiting for the return of "Sparkles"'; I think there's still a Glitter Gun kicking around in the shop somewhere.


Don't forget about those damn glow in the dark stars, my apartment was covered in them when I moved in, those suck to remove and stain block but hey it was an extra and I made out, saving $500.00 a month for 2 years :thumbup:. Now we are going to give faux a shot, no better place than my apartment, the landlord came by today and liked my paint scheme I did here and said go for it, hope to get another $100-$200 a month knocked off.
My deal was paint for my deposit and reduced rent, it has only taken me 2 months so far to paint here


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

My folks built a house in 63 and I can remember going over just after the texturing had been done. They couldn't wait to show me the glitter in the ceiling popcorn texture - they were so proud of that. 

Ugh...


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I painted a popcorn ceiling that had those sparkles in it once.The lady asked me about them and I told her they would be gone.She was disappointed and asked if there was anything we could do to put them back.She laughed when I told her she could follow behind me and throw up handfuls of glitter up into the wet paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Mostly texture from where I'm from and where I'm at now.

Knockdown seems to have taken off more than orange peel lately.

I taped an addition recently and they wanted knockdown.

A couple years ago I repainted a livingroom ceiling and the couple wanted sparkles put up. First time ever for me and the only time. While on the project their two prized boxers found their way out the gate and took off down the alley and were gone. We found them after an hour but I think those gals were mad. They didn't call me back to do the bedrooms as was initially planned.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mudbone said:


> Agree!I love the look of a mirror finish.Walls and ceilings.I"m a smooth operator!:yes:


 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYv2PhG89A


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

all the walls and ceilings around here are smooth - unless some inconsiderate a&*h*le puts sawdust in your paint !


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> all the walls and ceilings around here are smooth - unless some inconsiderate a&*h*le puts sawdust in your paint !


Ten to one it's a Canadian that did it. :yes:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Ten to one it's a Canadian that did it. :yes:


Hey it was a joke !:whistling2: Geesh only havin a little fun


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, don't ALL pro painters strain their paint anyway? :whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> Hey, don't ALL pro painters strain their paint anyway? :whistling2:


There ya go ! Exactly ! Shouldn't even been a problem had he done it right ! :thumbsup:, well except fro that paint thinner in the latex - that stuff don't strain for beans !:no:
Now where'd Steve go, we got us a hijack here !:notworthy:


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I always thought skip trowel to be the easiest hand texture..next to stamped, and that knockdown and orange peel was for areas of the country that do not have true plaster companies who can produce several hand textures..old English dyes and splayed vaulted cathedral alike. 

Are there companies dedicated to plastering in Oregon?
I means plaster companies, not drywall companies. There are both here.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone ever been asked to wallpaper a textured wall? :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I imagine there are but to be honest I don't think I've ever had the occasion to find one. The guys I use can pretty much deal with whatever comes up.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I still have a Glitter Gun and a couple of bottles of Blue/Red/Silver up on the shelf . I think it is about 15 years since we used it on a ceiling and I charged 75 bucks to apply them...along with the standard 150 for spraying the first ceiling and then 50 for everyone after that . Used to make a good Saturday mornings pay when it was very popular back in the day . Every now and then we have to do one...I don't mind doing them...good Saturday morning jobs . Plastic is expensive to buy and the texture is just as hard to find . I also made my own mixer /masher out of a garden rake LOL .


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Csheils said:


> I always thought skip trowel to be the easiest hand texture..next to stamped, and that knockdown and orange peel was for areas of the country that do not have true plaster companies who can produce several hand textures..old English dyes and splayed vaulted cathedral alike.
> 
> Are there companies dedicated to plastering in Oregon?
> I means plaster companies, not drywall companies. There are both here.


There was an elderly plasterer around here that we'd go to for oddball textures, but he died a while ago. The closest we can come these days is to get a stucco/EIFS crew. They're good with textures, but don't seem to do well when they're stuck indoors....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Red Truck said:


> Anyone ever been asked to wallpaper a textured wall? :whistling2:


I've removed a fair amount of paper from textured walls. Usually a light orange peel was in place.


----------

